# what the fuck do i do?



## wildwerden (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm really trying, I really am. I'm doing my last year of high school online and I just can't bear to do anymore. I'm throughly spent from eleven years of nodding to obedience in the educational system of our society. it's so draining and it stresses me terribly. it makes me feel like I'm not good enough for this world, like I'm useless and hopeless. but I know I'm not, I know I'm capable of something. it's just the way that society is set up today. all i know is that something is telling me to leave. to just untie all my connections that is holding me here and fly. but it scares me - i know i can do it but i need a plan. i need somewhere to go. i'm so lost, so shaken up. i'm so close to graduating high school yet I just can't. i want to turn the other direction and run. then keep running beyond breath. i'm so independent, so free-spirited; I'm being tied down by high school and i despise it. i don't know what to do. 
and money, it's so controlling, too controlling. what has become of the world? what do i do?
i just need someone's words to set me off on my path.


----------



## Drizzle (Feb 28, 2012)

Buck up and finish off school. Life is beautiful, and it has fantastic ways of changing for the best when you least expect it. Stay positive.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Feb 28, 2012)

Heh,

Been there done that,i dropped out after nearly repeating the 9th grade after i barely passed the 8th,here i was 19 and about to repeat the 9th and having drama plus bs at the school daily fights and crap.I just quit going and i still don't regret my decision on doing what i did.

Hell you can downright lie on job apps about getting your ged and i always did that and never had anyone wise up to asking me about either or not i had it lol.So that tells me alot.

So here i am 25 and still in the same boat as a college grad right next to someone who spent yrs of $$ and in debt up to their necks.Expect im free and have none of these debts everyone carry's nor have i dumbed myself down by continuing the enslavement of my mind to be numbed.

Yet when i did really care about that useless fiat currency that inslaves generations,i sure chased it for a few yrs.Then i did alot of digging around about how money works yadda yadda who the true owners are of this country and everything you see day in and day out.Hell i was making more then my college grad buddy and i was making $25-$30 a hr being self employed.

I still say to this date education has been and will always be in the shitter nothing good has come of this current system and nothing will come good of it to begin with.This system we are under is purely to dumb people down to the point where they are just smart enough to do the jobs they take and are just barely able to do all the paper work as well as taking shitter paying tasks plus the disappearing of overtime and so forth.

Think about it,the baby boomers are starting to slowly wake up to how bad they have been used and abused yet they are pretty much already dead,as well as us being the next generation the powers that be have to insert them self's into controlling this next herd which is already pretty damn pissed off about everything already.

End of my little rant.

Just my 2 cents and a bit about my lovely life story for you all to read lol.

Be yourself and take life by the balls =D.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 28, 2012)

So you're asking the advice of strangers online that you don't know... These are the kind of eleventeen year old posts I personally hate. The Internet isn't the real world...and you have no idea who any of us are...finish school then do whatever the hell you want. The Internet isn't the smartest place to ask for advice though...


----------



## Sydney (Feb 28, 2012)

Bl3wbyyou said:


> Heh,
> 
> Been there done that,i dropped out after nearly repeating the 9th grade after i barely passed the 8th,here i was 19 and about to repeat the 9th and having drama plus bs at the school daily fights and crap.I just quit going and i still don't regret my decision on doing what i did.
> 
> ...


You can drop out of school, but first check out all the mistakes in this "dropouts" post, lol. Do you want to be like this dude? I dropped out and now I'm back in school again and I'm really diggin it so far!


----------



## wildwerden (Feb 28, 2012)

lol wut. there's a lot of other people asking advice as well. i guess those posts are 'elventeen year old posts' as well? i know that a lot of kids here haven't finished high school and wanted to see what their thoughts were on it. if they regretted it or not. and i was basically ranting, yes childishly i admit but oh well. is that so wrong?


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 28, 2012)

You are SO DAMN CLOSE to being done... And you're doing it online... I'm sorry, but I'm going to agree with the rest of the people here, and suggest that you just finish skool. You're literally several months away from being done, and then you can be as freeee as you want. I KNOW it's difficult; it's called 'senioritis,' and near-about everyone in your age group is experiencing it something fierce right now. But the world is becoming more and more difficult to get by in, and a Bachelors' is almost the equivalent of what a h.s. diploma was back in 'the day' (whenever THAT was). Certainly, if you are creative, and lucky, and have some very concrete, very tangible idea of how you're going to support yourself, and what you want to do with your life, then... go for it. Just finish school first - I know it seems like an eternity away, and you can't possibly bear the thought of it. But in the grand scheme of the entirety of your LIFE, this is but a very small smidgeon. And oh, by the way, what is spelled just like that: w-h-a-t. Tricky language, our English...  Just another reason to stay in skoooolll!!!



> .Hell i was making more then my college grad buddy and i was making $25-$30 a hr being self employed.


What are you doing with yourself, man? Let me come work for ya!! I AM a college grad, but can't get a job to save my life (it's a loonnngg story). Haha.


----------



## JoelRailDude (Feb 28, 2012)

finish school, then you are free. Not everyone goes to college, but to say " i didnt finish highschool" tells a different story.


----------



## machzorton (Feb 28, 2012)

You only have 3 months left, and it's not like you have to go everyday. I would just do the minimum work required to pass, go the minimum amount of day to not get kicked out, and I don't know if it's your thing, but smoking grass can really calm your nerves.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 28, 2012)

" But the world is becoming more and more difficult to get by in, and a Bachelors' is almost the equivalent of what a h.s. diploma was back in 'the day' (whenever THAT was)." 

That is so true! Hell I quit college at 21 and planned on finishing but never did. You *have* to finish High school...you're doing it *ONLINE...* how hard can it be?! Then go *travel* and *explore* and once you feel you've seen what you were missing you can go to college and become a sheep...or not. =) BTW Unless you like the idea of minimum wage you will seriously need to finish some sort of trade school or college. Everything these days requires some sort of specialized training. You have to be certified to drive a fucking fork lift if that tells you anything. Certified to spray lawn chemicals. Licensed to cut hair! So yeah. Finish High School.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 28, 2012)

If I spent 11 years trying to accomplish something and only had a couple of more months to go to finish, I'd finish. No matter how stupid school and everything that comes with it seems right now, you are almost finished. Go ahead and do whatever it takes to finish and get it behind you. You will never get another chance to graduate high school. After that, you can screw up all you want. Why be in a hurry?


----------



## wizehop (Feb 28, 2012)

Vocational training and education are two different things. Most schools don't educate, they train you do do something..basically be part of society. After all the education system is the triumph of any rulling class. That being said you should still finnish.
True freedom and success comes from personal determination and dedication, not schooling..but if your quitting on something so simple as high school, chances are you will give up on everything else in life...and then you will probably blame you empty existence on the system and everyone else (like so many kids dressed in black do), instead of the real reason which would be you yourself gave up on trying to be anything.
I used to volunteer at a soup kitchen and half the guys who came in did so because they didnt want to take orders from anyone. So fucking proud they denied themselves everything I'm sure they dream about..but no its not them, its this fucking system.

Your still young as fuck, no matter how old you feel. One more year here or there is fuck all in order to have something to fall back on. Just get er done. Its all about exercising freedom of choice. The more you learn and do, the more options you will realize you have. Then you wont end up like some pathetic anarchist who thinks they ended up with nothing because society is fucked up.

There are shit tons of things on this earth I don't agree with, but fact is that's how it is. You either take advantage of the system and live happy in your own way; or you try to change it..and be happy in the struggle.

What ever your choice is DON'T BLAME THE SCHOOLING SYSTEM, DON'T BLAME THE MONETARY SYSTEM

Your future is yours to decide man, make it happen. Time only moves in one direction


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 28, 2012)

^ that's why he's called WIZEhop.. Now go watch his YouTube vids..


----------



## Calix (Feb 28, 2012)

I dropped out my sophomore year. I don't plan on going to college and didn't even when i was in school, but damn if i was where you are right now I would just stick it out. Just to have something to fall back on, which I can't say I have. Its not too late for me to go back to school, but once i left i lost all determination to finish.


----------



## bardamu (Feb 28, 2012)

Wait till yer 18 take the GED, some states (CA etc.) have tests for minors that count as high school graduation as well. Ya don't have to stick it out to get the qualification.


----------



## Dead horse (Feb 29, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> So you're asking the advice of strangers online that you don't know... These are the kind of eleventeen year old posts I personally hate. The Internet isn't the real world...and you have no idea who any of us are...finish school then do whatever the hell you want. The Internet isn't the smartest place to ask for advice though...


 Ya take the advice of strangers like.. Finish school and that crap.. Lets face the facts, Your gonna do what you want to do so do it, don't let others dictate your life for you. You'll figure out society and civilization on your own just don't be a tool about it


----------



## JoshWaits (Feb 29, 2012)

I made somewhat similar posts like these when I was on this site about 5 years ago. Lots of "give me advice" posts. It was easier back then because there was less people and I may have been the only person to post topics like these. I am glad I had some people give me good suggestions but when it comes down to it, you just have to figure it out on your own in real life or find people to talk about these things with, to help you through decision making.

I didnt value my parents until I left, I didnt value education until I left. Step outside your box and then go back later to see it differently. If you dont then you might need to look inward at yourself.

I unno.


----------



## RVLG (Feb 29, 2012)

> DON'T BLAME THE SCHOOLING SYSTEM, DON'T BLAME THE MONETARY SYSTEM


In caps because those are perfect and unquestionable? Sure a lot of people blame them for their own faults, but damn, the 'education' system is controlled by the State (in turn by the bourgeois fat cats), not by people who know what they're talking about, and the present monetary system is based on exploitation, which means everyone but the sharks at the top can validly blame it, especially those at the bottom (such as the entirety of Africa).



Wildwerden, at this point it would probably be best to just finish the year. A high school diploma could help you out later getting a mainstream job.


----------



## wildwerden (Feb 29, 2012)

dprogram said:


> " ..you're doing it *ONLINE...* how hard can it be?!


 
It's actually pretty hard. You really have to be on top of yourself to do the work because it's so easy to just procrastinate. And the workload isn't light. It's heavy duty shit.

But yeah, I walked around my city all night and calmed myself down. I'll finish high school - there's only a semester and half that I need to complete. I just need to piece in the work as much as possible without stressing myself out. Should try getting high and doing my work..... hmm. But yeah, thanks guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey now i made attempts at getting my damn ged myself.But i got this stupid A.D.D disorder which if there is anything happening in the background i must focus on that then the task at hand.And i tried numerous times to get my ged its either the damn kids are annoying e.g fuckin around with their cell phone or the teacher won't do shit to get the little bastard's to quit doing what they are doing.

True i have some shitty punctuation and if it wasn't for spell check id be typing even worse LOL.

Get this though,you can get a damn masters degree in cutting grass and doing pastry work LOL.If that doesn't tell you the madness of this society nothing will and you are completely blind to the big red white and blue dick that has been stabbing you in your backside since you were born into this bondage.

If you only got a yr left you could just take the ged test and get out in a month,i know thats how alot of states are for kids who are eager to get the hell out of dodge.

Yes in the eyes of society i am branded a 'loser' and since when do i give a shit about what 'they' think about me?I just kick back and watch this freak show play out day in and day out.Its entertaining to watch but it has been getting boring lately,least i know how this damn world works more so then 50% of the damn population and how and why we are in the current dive that we been facing since the 1900's.


----------



## RnJ (Mar 29, 2012)

As first-world as this problem is....education can be emotionally and psychologically trying. That's not a bad thing. Growth doesn't come in comfort zones and without stretching. It also doesn't come when all of this is being imposed on you. I suggest you don't work quite so hard, and take time to go watch trains go by, or go play some guitar downtown, or whatever. Personally, I am more stressed our by self-directed stuff / do-at-your-own-pace stuff, then in-class, because I am a terrible procrastinator and waste my time, so I don't know if online learning is really that great. I would never do it that way.

Hanging out with positive people is something I recommend to anyone for any emotional and psychological issues. It can do not bad, provided the person is not ignorant and cold toward your problems.


----------



## outskirts (Mar 29, 2012)

If it's just a few more months you got then just finish! Get you diploma and then split if you want.
This big wide world ain't going nowhere, it will be here waiting for you to wander and explore.
Look at it this way, in your free time while not working on your school work you could be researching shit, survival skills,
a second language, map reading & land navigation, etc. Don't neglect your regular school studies though, these "other"
studies in your spare time will not feel like work, they will feel like that little escape that you need every now and then.
I saw someone recomend Wizehop's videos, there's somewhere to start.
Gear can often be made or procured quickly, but skills can not... stay in school.


----------

